# Late notice



## Macka (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone interested in fishing tomorow or the rest of the week, give me a time and a place. Im on holidays and bored fishing by myself.

Macka


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Macka,
Under normal circumstances, I would jump at the chance, and suggest a trip to Scarborough or Margate. 
Sadly, I had a prang on Sunday, and the Urvan, although not looking real bad, is a write off. I have no Yak carrier now 

Pleased to say no one was hurt, and at least I will get a couple of bob from the insurance, but I am grounded for a couple of weeks I would say 

I can see the funny side of even this. Last week I paid an auto electrician to fix the lights, and the new light didn't break, but it was bucks that with the aid of a crystal ball, I would not have spent.

Good luck, I am down but not out.......Yet :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Andy, what about fitting a lawnmower engine to your kayak trolley and motoring down to the water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

keen to go name the time and place I am free the rest of the week


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

what about thursday morning?


----------

